# Can't overclock anymore.



## haige (Jun 9, 2008)

Hi!
At first my my computer specs:MOBO ASUS P5N-E-SLI , Q6600 2.4GHz (0), Kingstone KHX6400D2K2/4Gb HyperX DDR2(5,5,5,15), NVidia GForce 8800 GTS 320Mb ,2x500Gb Samsung HD-s , Cooling-Thermal King Ultra 120 +120mm fan,3x 120mm case fans(1 in,,2 out).Creative Soundblaster X-Fi Xtreme Gamer,Aluminium ATX Midi Tower-Muskateer Display.WIN Vista HP
Now the story. I bougt it 6 months ago from MESH. Since new I OC-d it using BIOS OC utility wich gives you 5,10,15,and 20% overclock.I kept it on 15% overclock wich gives 2,75 MHz. It wasn't very stable ,but it wasn't stable on 2,4MHz too. Fine . I had many crashes and BSODS over that time what were mostly Vistas driver and so problems.
Or so I thought ! At once Video card died ,I got it changed . Over time system became more amd more unstable so I had to set BIOS back to default again (or sometimes BIOS did it itself).Now it seems to be unstable even on normal settings. System hangs when ever it wants(even on POST,
ASUS screen),crashes and restarts on idle.It works somehow on 2.4MHz but no higher speeds. Wouldn't boot to windows or becomes highly unstable.Everybody around seems to get speeds out of q6600 but me?
I know you say not to use BIOS tool to OC but it worked and I was newbe!
Later I tryed manual OC settings what others had placed on forums , non of those worked for me.Now ,as the computer became so unstable MESH wants it to be sent back to workshop,the problem is I live in Ireland and the workshop is on UK .I have to send it on my own expenses and I'm not sure about to pay even for repair(althought I have 2 years warranty UK mainland only). I like to fix it myself if possible.Only where to start?
What went,was ,is wrong?
Help Please!


----------



## justpassingby (Mar 11, 2007)

Hi again haige !

The hardware techs will know more but to get you started please run the same tests on this computer than those I advised for you emachine computer in your other thread : errors in the eventviewer, minidump files if any, check the temp, fan speeds and voltages in the BIOS, check the ram with memtest and system drive with check disk.

What's the brand, model and wattage of your power supply ? (look on the sticker that's on the side of the power supply).

You shouldn't overclock when you don't know exactly what it does to your computer, even by using an automated tool. When overclocking one should proceed with very small steps and test the computer thoroughly each time to check that it remains stable. At the first instability issue you should reset the computer to the last stable settings. You also need to monitor your temps and voltages closely.

Leave your computer at its default speed, reset the CMOS to make sure (refer to the motherboard manual) and run the above tests.


----------



## haige (Jun 9, 2008)

Hello justpassingby!

You do lot more for me than just passing by!Thanks!
I ran mem.test overnight on new comp. and there was no errors at all.
The PSU is HEC-550TD-PTE .I have Everst and cpuz to monitor my comp.
and no overheating ,temps are around 40-55 max 60C. 
Unfortunately ,I reinstalled windows and all dmp.files and errors and solutions are gone. Checked the eventviewer but can't see anything related to BSOD or system errors.And strangely even if I get BSOD on Windows startup I don't get any more those -windows recovered from serious error- like messages.And Vista index I had before 5,7-5,8 has dropped to 5,4? I know its not real that index but anyways?
Two times screen went black at start up. Microsoft on screen started and when Vista really starts screen went black,I could hear only start up melody.To get it back I plugged DVI cable off and on again.The resolution was basic and I couldn't get it back to 1680x1050 there was no option at all.After couple of restarts and driver installs it suddenly game back.
I allready had one video card failure witch looked very same,not again on new card? 
I know its hard tell from your position whats wrong in here. Can't it be MOBO actually? I'm ready to change it myself ,I'd like to get better MOBO instead of P5N-E-SLI. Or can failing CPU do the same thing.
I ran Sandra Si benchmarks and burn in on CPU and nothing happened?
What to do? I'm such a person who don't like faulty things around ,thats why I'm so bothered.
Please give me your opinion!


----------



## stressfreesoul (Mar 17, 2008)

Thing is, you can never trust *any* BIOS over-clocking feature to accurately adjust your system. The best and most effective way of making things run quicker is by a *manual BIOS overclock.*

I am waiting on the delivery of that exact same mobo and I already have the exact same CPU, which I will be overclocking soon, so stay posted for my thread on it. Might even start up an OC review website.

As previously mentioned, these built in features that manufacturers add to the power/clock adjustment tab in BIOS are usually wildly inaccurate. Almost every 'auto-clock' feature I have used has either produced some type of instability or completely BSOD my machine. I have even heard of irreparable damage being caused from these utilities, which is what your problem is beginning to look like. Have you tried a BIOS reset is all I can suggest for now.


----------



## justpassingby (Mar 11, 2007)

1) 60°C is too high. There are 2 different steppings for your CPU, since the B3 stepping costs 800$ I guess you probably have the cheaper G0 model which TDP is 95W and max CPU cover temp 62.2°C. Recent intel CPU's throttle down when they overheat which means that the temp will cap a little under the max temp and that the system will decrease the CPU clock or insert idle CPU times to prevent further overheating, causing the performances to decrease. When under full load you don't want your CPU to get hotter than 55°C.

2) Overclocking also means the components will want more power. If you don't monitor your voltages you'll never know if your computer is stable. Software readings under windows are not accurate and will often pick the wrong sensor, you need to enter the BIOS at startup and check the +3.3, +5 and +12V lines there. Report what your voltages are.

3) Your 550W PSU is probably not sufficient for your computer. For a rig like yours you probably need a good 750W PSU. Check this thread : http://www.techsupportforum.com/f210/power-supply-information-and-selection-192217.html


----------



## haige (Jun 9, 2008)

Hi!

I got thing bit better.I remembered all went bad after BIOS 1002 upgrade
so I downgraded BIOS back to 6008,thats what they say on ASUS forum is more stable.I can do that A1 OC again although I know its bad. Just it was down to BIOS.Now the voltages in Everst they are 1.31; 3.33; 4,89; 12.03
and in BIOS 1,28; 3,32; 4,91; 11,99 . 
I tried 3 OC options and attached images . It wasn't stable on 10% but ok on 15% and 20% what I never could try before.
Whatever Vistas index wouldn't go higher than 5,7 on 20% OC. I had 5,8
before on only 10% OC on same mem. timings so something is not quiet right.
I like to try OC manually to see it makes better.How to get things right on this MOBO? What are the settings to start ?
Thanks!


----------



## justpassingby (Mar 11, 2007)

The vista rating is not only based on the CPU and RAM performances. Among other things I believe it also checks the free space and fragmentation of the drives.

The program upped the vcore to 1.344V and increased the FSB speed from 266Mhz to 320Mhz. Problem is you don't know what multiplier it's using for FSB to RAM (your ram is probably not running at the default PC6400 timings right now) and you don't know if it locked the PCI clock (you could be overclocking all your PCI cards without knowing it and this could damage them). What does CPU-z say in the memory tab ? What does everest say about the PCI clock ?

You *need* to stress test your computer to make sure it's stable in its overclocked state. Download OCCT and run the blend test for one hour. Check your temps at the same time, if the CPU reaches 60°C it's overheating. There's a limit to what air coolers can do.


----------



## haige (Jun 9, 2008)

Hi!

Memory timings are set manually 5,5,5,15 , multiplier stays on auto at moment .Whats the best way?
How to set them right manually?Please!


----------



## haige (Jun 9, 2008)

Hi!

Just ran Sandra Si burn in CPU .May be some help.
Thanks!


----------



## justpassingby (Mar 11, 2007)

You're using cpu-z 1.41. Please update to the latest 1.45 version.

The PCI-express clock was locked at default 100Mhz which is good.

Your ram is reported as DDR2 5300 but that's normal according to Kingston's specs sheets. How many sticks do you have, 2 x 2GB ? What's your model in this list : http://www.kingston.com/HyperX/products/khx_ddr2.asp ?

The FSBRAM ratio is 4:5, which would correspond to 333Mhz RAM on a 266Mhz FSB. With the overclocked 306Mhz FSB that ratio keeps your memory under its max 400Mhz limit which is fine. The problem is that if the BIOS uses the SPD settings it set the RAM voltage to 1.8v when Kingston says it needs 2.0V to work at 400Mhz. You'll probably have to adjust the ram voltage manually in the BIOS.

Your voltages seem ok but your CPU reached 60°C in the last screenshot which probably means it's overheating. If you never see it get hotter than 60°C it probably means 60°C is the temp at which it starts to throttle down. Try to keep it under 55°C when stress testing.

Run OCCT's mixed test to double check sandra's results.


----------



## haige (Jun 9, 2008)

Hi justpassingby!

In new machine I bought was 4x1Gb Samsung 667mhz Ram.Because of unstability I thought it was good idea to buy something better? 
I have 2x2Gb matched dual kit .Its not listed on that list- KHX6400D2K/4G . Whats the best way for installing them.A1-A2 or A1-B1 whats the fastest ? 
Can I rise Ram voltage manually even if all OC is done by automatic tool?
I mean ,I switch to manual, rise voltage and go back to 15% on OC tool?
The temps on CPU are better now , I had fan running on low speed .For testing I let it go on full.
I download new cpuz and run the tests and put them up here.
Is it there any more improvements I can do . I like to set up all OC manually
Thank you!


----------



## haige (Jun 9, 2008)

Hi! 
Finished one hour of OCCTPT, here-


----------



## haige (Jun 9, 2008)

and more..















any suggestions?


----------



## justpassingby (Mar 11, 2007)

Your CPU still overheats at full load, the temp should stay under 60°C during all tests. You should lower the frequency, redo the thermal paste with arctic silver 5 or get a better fan.

Refer to your motherboard manual to know how to install your RAM sticks, you want to make sure you use them in a dual-channel configuration for optimal performances.

To set the RAM voltage : disable all overclocking and make sure you run the computer at default speed. Enter the BIOS at startup and set the RAM voltage to 2.0V. Don't touch anything else. Run OCCT's ram stress test, if all is fine then reset the overclocked settings and run another stress test.


----------



## haige (Jun 9, 2008)

Hi!

It was really hot yes. I had allready arctic silver in there. I cleaned it up and added new paste. The heatsink is Thermalright Ultra 120 with 120 mm
fan?
I got sticks OK in dual channel .I will run the OCCT on these now.
Thank you!


----------



## Kalim (Nov 24, 2006)

The Q6600 is a very hot runner by default. On air, only the best cooling can keep it below 70°C full load after 1.34v. That's why most of those running higher than 3.3 GHz region are usually watercooling or extreme minds who don't care about stability and change parts incessantly.


----------

